# places to shoot inside in Owen Sound??



## Guest (Oct 25, 2008)

anyone know of places to shoot indoors in the owen sound area?? going to be there for a few weeks.


----------



## H.M. Murdock (Nov 13, 2005)

Hey have a nice mall there. You could try that


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

Nope!

There was something supposed to happen in Markdale but I don't think it ever took off. But I'll check into it. 

Are you going to be staying right in Owen Sound Sean?

Matt


----------



## damonhowatt (Oct 29, 2008)

Does Sydenham Sportsman Club have indoor archery? They are just outside of town.


----------



## FiFi (Dec 4, 2002)

Moparmatty said:


> Nope!
> 
> There was something supposed to happen in Markdale but I don't think it ever took off. But I'll check into it.
> 
> ...


Sean's already up there, as of monday, and he might be there for a while, so he needs something to do in his spare time, keep him out of trouble. :tongue:


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

damonhowatt said:


> Does Sydenham Sportsman Club have indoor archery? They are just outside of town.



No they don't.


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

hook him up there Matty ..... move some of those CNC machines over so you both can shoot Indoors :thumb:


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

damonhowatt said:


> Does Sydenham Sportsman Club have indoor archery? They are just outside of town.


I'm alright with that but I don't think management would have the same view.

We could get at least 70 meters here in the shop I think. Perhaps even 90m.


----------



## DsrtRat (Mar 8, 2004)

Go to a bar called "Smugglers". That will take up some time!


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

Not really the place to go to keep Sean out of trouble as per FiFi's request.


----------



## H.M. Murdock (Nov 13, 2005)

DsrtRat said:


> Go to a bar called "Smugglers". That will take up some time!


I am i nFort Wayne IN for couple days. Where might I be able to go to see some night life


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

H.M. Murdock said:


> I am i nFort Wayne IN for couple days. Where might I be able to go to see some night life


Chicago


----------



## H.M. Murdock (Nov 13, 2005)

pintojk said:


> Chicago


Thats a little out of the way


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

H.M. Murdock said:


> I am i nFort Wayne IN for couple days. Where might I be able to go to see some night life


Try the Yellow Pages. I'm sure there's a section in there where you can order up any kind of night life you'd like. I'm sure they'll even come right to your door. Saves you having to go anywhere.


----------



## Grey Eagle (May 23, 2002)

DsrtRat said:


> Go to a bar called "Smugglers". That will take up some time!


That place still open??  I thought the Harbour was the place to spend idle time :wink:


----------



## FiFi (Dec 4, 2002)

Grey Eagle said:


> That place still open??  I thought the Harbour was the place to spend idle time :wink:


Quit giving him ideas!!!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2008)

Dennis were is that Harbour Place at??????:wink:


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

Smuggler's is upstairs at "The Harb"!!!!!

If you're into watching different forms of dancing, it's the place to be everynight. 

Directions:

Take a right/north out of your motel parking lot
At the first light take a left/west on 8th Street.
Go through the second light and it's on your right.

Great big sign on the front of the building. You can't miss it.


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

H.M. Murdock said:


> I am i nFort Wayne IN for couple days. Where might I be able to go to see some night life


I was watching this movie a looong time ago and they had this bar called 'The Blue Oyster'. You should fit right in.

Does anyone know of a place where Matty can practice indoor shooting in London? Also a coach in London won't hurt either.lain:


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

Moparmatty said:


> If you're into watching different forms of dancing, it's the place to be everynight.
> 
> 
> > our favorite kinds ..... pole, matt, and table :wink:


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

cath8r said:


> I was watching this movie a looong time ago and they had this bar called 'The Blue Oyster'. You should fit right in.
> 
> Does anyone know of a place where Matty can practice indoor shooting in London? Also a coach in London won't hurt either.lain:


I hear the YMCA has lots to see and do :lol:


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

You can get yourself cleaned, you can have a good meal, 
You can do whatever you feel ...


----------



## GaryM12 (Aug 18, 2004)

Theres a dress code.......You need ass-less chaps :wink:


----------



## FiFi (Dec 4, 2002)

Now I'M getting scared!!  I'd like to know how you GUYS, know all this...........


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

FiFi said:


> Now I'M getting scared!!  I'd like to know how you GUYS, know all this...........


know what :noidea:


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

FiFi said:


> Now I'M getting scared!!  I'd like to know how you GUYS, know all this...........


It's pretty simply FiFi. Sean told us.


----------

